# Bucketmouth on a Buzz bait



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

My little bro(KingLing) and I went down to the lakebehind my house after the rain let up hoping to catch a decent fish or two on topwater. Its usually around this time of year we can start catching a few nice bass(4lbs +) out of the lake.Well long story short my little bro spotted the fish and pitched his zara puppy at him. The bass got fired up but would not strike the bait. The fish started headin down towards me and I got my buzz bait right in front of him. BAM!!! FISH HITS but grabbed the blade instead of the hook:banghead I get a second cast off and BAM!!! GAME ON! got him in and got a few pics. he was 26 1/4". From catchin a few big ones last year he would generally weigh about 6 to 6 1/2lbs but this guy was pretty skinny so we figure about 4 1/2 to 5lbs :banghead But made for a fun afternoon.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Bass, I bet she was fun to watch on the topwaters.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice bass, good color too. Gotta love that topwater.


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice bass! Been a long time since i've hooked one half as good.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that. Would love to have seen her full. Nice fish and Congrats!!! :clap


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

nice bass man. i think i forgot how fun bass fishing is. i been too busy catchin spanish!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

26 inch fish is a lot bigger than 5 lbs it would be more like 10 pounds


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah generally a fish 26" would be 8lbs + but if you cant tell in the photo his gut is basically imploded. This is about the 20th bass of this size I have caught from this lake, not one of them have gone over the 8lb mark yet :banghead There just is not enough forage in the lake for them. I keep tellin myself im just gonna go down there one day and catch out a ton of the little bass that are down there and have a fish fry.


----------

